# an eye into



## hidulphe

Bonjour à tous,

Je cale sur la traduction de la phrase suivante :

"Here's an eye into how I saw it all go down."

J'en comprends tout à fait le sens, c'est le passage au français qui me pose souci. Toutes les solutions que j'ai trouvées ne me conviennent que moyennement.
Diriez-vous qu'il s'agit d'une tournure familière, très familière, autre ?

Toutes les suggestions sont les bienvenues.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gil

Voici un aperçu de la façon dont j'ai vu...
Voici comment j'ai vu...

Edit
...j'ai vu tout s'effondrer, disparaître en fumée, s'évanouir en fumée.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Bonjour hidulphe,

Je cherche, je cherche...  C'est du langage très familier (à cause de "I saw it all go down"), du même registre que "mater un film"... enfin je crois.


----------



## Amityville

(what is mater un film, please, la g)


----------



## Benjy

mater=regarder ie mate-moi ça regard-moi ça == check that out

gil: how it went down == comment ça s'est passé 

voilà le topo de ce que j'ai vu se passer?

topo, bof.. j'arrive pas à touver une tournure qui me plait :s


----------



## la grive solitaire

Slang for to "see/catch/check out" as a film. It also means to stare at someone:  Il m'a maté/dévisagé.


----------



## Gil

Benjy said:
			
		

> mater=regarder ie mate-moi ça regard-moi ça == check that out
> 
> gil: how it went down == comment ça s'est passé
> 
> voilà le topo de ce que j'ai vu se passer?
> 
> topo, bof.. j'arrive pas à touver une tournure qui me plait :s



désolé:  J'ai complété la phrase :"down the drain".


----------



## Amityville

(Thankyou, people)


----------



## hidulphe

Merci à tous !
Maintenant que j'ai la confirmation qu'il s'agit bien de langage familier, je pense que je vais traduire par :
"Voici comment j'ai tout vu partir en fumée". (Merci Gil, j'aime beaucoup cette dernière partie !)
Au départ, j'avais commencé la phrase par "Je vous livre ici mon témoignage..." mais la suite me posait problème. Et je me rends compte que c'était trop recherché également...
Encore merci !


----------



## Sev

hidulphe said:
			
		

> Merci à tous !
> Maintenant que j'ai la confirmation qu'il s'agit bien de langage familier, je pense que je vais traduire par :
> "Voici comment j'ai tout vu partir en fumée". (Merci Gil, j'aime beaucoup cette dernière partie !)
> Au départ, j'avais commencé la phrase par "Je vous livre ici mon témoignage..." mais la suite me posait problème. Et je me rends compte que c'était trop recherché également...
> Encore merci !


Si j'ai bien compris, Benjy a dit que "to go down" = "se passer", et non pas "partir en fumée" (qui serait "go down the drain"). Non ? A moins que dans le contexte il n'y ait une précision qui aille dans ce sens ?


----------



## hidulphe

En fait, "all go down" fait référence a des événements analogues à une véritable descente aux enfers. "Se passer" pourrait convenir, mais "partir en fumée" résume bien le déroulement de l'histoire.


----------



## Sev

Ok, parfait si le contexte est là...sinon est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer que "to go down" peut signifier simplement "se passer" (alors qu'avec down on a quand même l'impression que ce qui se passe n'est pas terrible) ?


----------



## hidulphe

"go down" peut avoir plein de sens dont "se passer".
Dans mon dico de slang je trouve : "what's going down here?" pour "Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?"
Mais les acceptions sont nombreuses, toutes avec la notion de descente, de diminution, dégradation... Sans parler des expressions argotiques que la décence me commande de ne pas citer ici... ;-)


----------



## Benjy

hum, je veux pas insister mais si l'auteur du text avait voulu dire partir en fumée'/sucette/eau de boudin etc etc il se serait servi d'une autre tournure pour exprimer l'idée, surtout vu le registre de la phrase. bref ce n'est que bien entendu mon avis et c'est vous qui avez le texte sous les yeux


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Hidulphe, je te suggère :
_voici mon compte-rendu des événements._


----------



## hidulphe

Possible. Je vais revoir ma copie. 
Mais il me semble qu'étant donné les traductions possibles de "go down", il aurait aussi pu se contenter de "happen". 
Je n'ai plus qu'à me retrousser les manches...


----------



## hidulphe

egueule said:
			
		

> Salut Hidulphe, je te suggère :
> _voici mon compte-rendu des événements._



C'était une des solutions que j'avais envisagées. Mais ça me semble un peu trop "sage".


----------



## Cath.S.

hidulphe said:
			
		

> C'était une des solutions que j'avais envisagées. Mais ça me semble un peu trop "sage".


Je sais bien. 
Mais nous ne disposons pas de suffisamment d'éléments pour beaucoup nous avancer. Contrairement à toi, mon cher !


----------



## hidulphe

egueule said:
			
		

> Je sais bien.
> Mais nous ne disposons pas de suffisamment d'éléments pour beaucoup nous avancer. Contrairement à toi, mon cher !



Certes, je sais bien. Mais résumer 300 pages de texte, c'est loin d'être évident.
En gros, dans son introduction, l'auteur raconte une anecdote et fait un commentaire dessus puis nous invite à découvrir sa vision des événements, qui l'ont amené à écrire ce livre, par le biais de cette phrase. L'histoire en elle-même est connue, ainsi que son issue (un peu comme le Titanic, on sait déjà comment ça s'est terminé avant même d'avoir ouvert la première page, c'est le déroulement qui est plus important, plus que la fin).
D'où mon parti pris de considérer "go down" dans le sens de "partir en fumée", "s'effondrer".
D'autre part, l'auteur écrit, pour autant que je puisse en juger, assez familièrement.
Mais bon, maintenant, je ne sais plus. "se passer" est plus neutre. 

Autre question : est-ce que la présence de "all" pourrait influencer le sens de "go down", comme Gil qui avait complété la phrase quasi instinctivement ?

Aîe aîe aîe...


----------



## Benjy

ben voilà.. mais il faut dire une chose. loin de moi l'idée de critiquer l'anglais de gil qui est d'ailleurs exceptionel et bien meilleur que mon français, il n'est pas anglophone. j'affirme dans ce contexte que le sens de go down est bien celui de se passer, se dérouler etc. si l'auteur a choisi go down au lieu de happen c'est une question de style non de sens. à mon avis  mais bon ce serait sympa si les autres aborilangues qui habitent ce forum pouvait me dire si je me trompe..


----------



## hidulphe

Alors dans ce cas, peut-être que : "voici l'histoire telle que je l'ai vécue" pourrait convenir ? ou "voici l'histoire telle qu'elle s'est déroulée" ??


----------



## la grive solitaire

Benjy said:
			
		

> ben voilà.. mais il faut dire une chose. loin de moi l'idée de critiquer l'anglais de gil qui est d'ailleurs exceptionel et bien meilleur que mon français, il n'est pas anglophone. j'affirme dans ce contexte que le sens de go down est bien celui de se passer, se dérouler etc. si l'auteur a choisi go down au lieu de happen c'est une question de style non de sens. à mon avis  mais bon ce serait sympa si les autres aborilangues qui habitent ce forum pouvait me dire si je me trompe..



Tout à fait d'accord avec Benjy.  "To go down" = se passer en langage familier.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Here's an eye into how I saw it all go down."

"Voici ma vision des événements tels que j'en ai été témoin" ?


----------



## Gil

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec Benjy.  "To go down" = se passer en langage familier.


Moi aussi, je suis d'accord avec Benjy.  D'autant plus que:
*go down* 
 _Slang_ To occur; happen: “a collection of memorable pieces about the general craziness that was going down in those days” (James Atlas). 
 Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition


----------



## LV4-26

C'est "I saw" qui complique les choses.

Autrement, on pourrait dire qque chose du genre :
_Voilà en gros comment les choses se sont passées._
Je crois que ton _j'ai vécu_ va dans la bonne direction, hidulphe. Cela pourrait nous donner
_Maintenant, je vais vous raconter comment j'ai vécu tout ça._
Seulement _j'ai vécu_ est un peu surtraduit par rapport à _I saw_, non ?
Je continue à chercher.


----------



## Sev

Merci à tous pour ces éclaircissements sur "go down".   
Pour la traduction.....
"Voilà ma version de l'histoire" fait plus familier, puisque c'est ce qui est recherché mais ça ne me plaît guère, d'autant que ça ajoute ama plus de subjectivité que dans la version originale...j'aurai essayé.


----------



## Benjy

et en plus familier?
voilà un petit coup d'oeil sur l'histoire que j'ai vecue?


----------



## LV4-26

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas oublier que l'auteur a écrit 
_Here's an eye into how I saw...._
et non pas
_Here's how I saw..._
Il faudrait faire un sort à ce _here's an eye into_ (dans l'esprit de _l'aperçu_ de Gil, par exemple)

EDIT : post croisé avec celui de Benjy.


----------



## Sev

Benjy said:
			
		

> et en plus familier?
> voilà un petit coup d'oeil sur l'histoire que j'ai vecue?


Non dans ce cas-là malheureusement "coup d'oeil" ne me semble pas approprié. Ca ne sonne pas très bien, et puis coup d'oeil pour moi c'est beaucoup plus rapide...Mais c'était bien tenté !
A la recherche d'un autre équivalent...


----------



## Sev

Sur la base d'une suggestion d'LV _voilà en bref ce qui est arrivé_ ou
_voilà en bref comment les choses se sont passées_ ???


----------



## LV4-26

_Voilà, en gros, comment j'ai vu tout ça arriver^_
Je pense que c'est à peu près du même registre que l'original (très "parlé" et pas très joli à entendre  ).
Je ne suis pas certain pour _en gros_. Est-ce que ça traduit plus ou moins "_an eye into" ?_
Je ne suis pas sûr de trouver mieux aujourd'hui_. _

EDIT : oui, Sev _en bref_ est peut-être mieux...


----------



## Sev

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> _Voilà, en gros, comment j'ai vu tout ça arriver^_
> Je pense que c'est à peu près du même registre que l'original (très "parlé" et pas très joli à entendre  ).
> Je ne suis pas certain pour _en gros_. Est-ce que ça traduit plus ou moins "_an eye into" ?_
> Je ne suis pas sûr de trouver mieux aujourd'hui_. _
> 
> EDIT : oui, Sev _en bref_ est peut-être mieux...


Pas mal....et 
_Voilà, en deux mots, comment ça s'est passé _ ?


----------



## Benjy

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> _Voilà, en gros, comment j'ai vu tout ça arriver^_
> Je pense que c'est à peu près du même registre que l'original (très "parlé" et pas très joli à entendre  ).
> Je ne suis pas certain pour _en gros_. Est-ce que ça traduit plus ou moins "_an eye into" ?_
> Je ne suis pas sûr de trouver mieux aujourd'hui_. _


ben.. pour moi an eye into ça va plutot dans le sens d'un nouveau regard sur l'histoire que celui de raconter l'histoire en résumé. ou meme de la voir sous son vrai jour puisque lui il en a été temoin. :s


----------



## Gil

Autre approche:
"Je vais vous raconter comment j'ai vu tout ça se dérouler."


----------



## hidulphe

Benjy said:
			
		

> ben.. pour moi an eye into ça va plutot dans le sens d'un nouveau regard sur l'histoire que celui de raconter l'histoire en résumé. ou meme de la voir sous son vrai jour puisque lui il en a été temoin. :s



C'est aussi ce que je pense. Comme s'il voulait dire : voici comment, moi, j'ai vu les choses se dérouler.


----------



## LV4-26

Benjy said:
			
		

> ben.. pour moi an eye into ça va plutot dans le sens d'un nouveau regard sur l'histoire que celui de raconter l'histoire en résumé. ou meme de la voir sous son vrai jour puisque lui il en a été temoin. :s


D'accord, bien compris. Dans ce cas _an eye into_ ne fait plus ou moins que renforcer _I saw._
Et la proposition de Sev, _voici ma version de l'histoire,_ allait dans le bon sens.


			
				hidulphe said:
			
		

> Comme s'il voulait dire : voici comment, moi, j'ai vu les choses se dérouler


Evoque-t-il d'autres versions des faits dans les lignes qui précèdent ? (C'est ce que ta paraphrase laisse supposer).


----------



## hidulphe

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Evoque-t-il d'autres versions des faits dans les lignes qui précèdent ? (C'est ce que ta paraphrase laisse supposer).



Mmm... non... Tout bien réfléchi, non. Par la suite, oui.
Je n'arrive plus à avoir assez de recul avec le texte.
Disons que je pense que mon esprit est pollué du fait que j'ai déjà tout traduit. Peut-être que je n'arrive plus à avoir assez d'objectivité et que je traduis par rapport à ce que je connais déjà.
Je crois que l'auteur part du principe que tout le monde a déjà son opinion sur le sujet (même s'il ne le dit pas textuellement).
Une chose à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé : l'auteur a écrit ce texte bien après la rédaction de son livre et je l'ai reçu après avoir traduit l'ouvrage. Ceci explique peut-être cela...
(Ou alors, c'est moi qui n'arrive pas à me faire comprendre...)

En tout cas, j'apprécie beaucoup vos efforts. Je ne pensais pas que cette phrase poserait autant de problèmes.

Euh... Juste histoire de se défouler un peu : "Je m'en vais vous narrer l'histoire de mes fabuleuses aventures" Tadaaaa 

"Fabuleuses" n'est sûrement pas le terme le plus approprié vu qu'il s'agit d'une descente aux enfers, mais c'était pour aller avec le "cling" qui scintille sur les blanches dents du héros, tandis que le soleil se couche à l'horizon et que les violons égrennent leur plainte monotone au loin... Oups...


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai vu tout comment est-ce que ça s'est passé et j'men va vous l'raconter par le menu


----------



## hidulphe

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> J'ai vu tout comment est-ce que ça s'est passé et j'men va vous l'raconter par le menu



Ouais... Ca c'est cool aussi...


----------

